# Sea-Gull 1963 re-issue - 19 zuan



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Een tijdje geleden las ik ergens hier dat er iemand op zoek was (maar ik weet niet wie) naar dit horloge maar dan met 19 zuan op de wijzerplaat in plaats van 21 zoals je vaak ziet.

Welnu Julian Kampmann van Poljot24.de heeft naast de saffier glas versie (21 zuan) nu ook de acrylaat versie op voorraad met 19 zuan op de wijzerplaat. Beide versie hebben een glazen achterwand.

Overigens is het uurwerk gelijk, de ST19 met 21 jewels.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Grandioos om te weten, ik zoek inderdaad al een tijdje een 19 Zuan versie.

Helaas is het horloge budget nu op, helemaal na een noodzakelijke vervanging van 2 smartphones (die van m'n vrouw en mij), maat bedankt voor de tip, ik hou 'm in de gaten. Hopelijk heeft ie ze nog na m'n verjaardag, dan komt er zeker een in de collectie.

Overigens is mij bekend dat het uurwerk dan inderdaad de 21 jewel versie is, maar het origineel was 19 jewel, dus vind ik voor een re-make de originele opdruk belangrijker dan een technisch correcte opdruk.

Oh, voor andere liefhebbers. dit is de versie die ik zoek.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Ah, zoeker gevonden! :-!

Weet je, er is altijd wel iets met deze re-issues als je heel kritisch bent. Bijvoorbeeld het orgineel had zeker geen logo op de kroon en volgens mij is het Chinees (nee, ik spreek het niet) op de wijzerplaat een verkorte versie. Je ziet in elk geval ook versies met 2 regels Chinees op de wijzerplaat. Ook zal het orgineel geen glazen bodem hebben gehad..

Zelf heb ik een moderne safier glas uitvoering en een (wat oudere) acrylaat onderweg. Ben benieuwd.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Blijven leuke horloges voor weinig geld. Heb hem zelf ook nog liggen en met name door het Venus 175 gehalte.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Er blijft altijd wel wat te vinden inderdaad, maar aangezien de 19 zuan versie minder ziet vind ik die daarom al leuker.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

T_I said:


> Er blijft altijd wel wat te vinden inderdaad, maar aangezien de 19 zuan versie minder ziet vind ik die daarom al leuker.


Hoe bedoelt u, "minder"? Dit zijn er toch heel wat:









En als je er nog meer wilt zien, kijk dan even in deze post (d'r zijn er nog een paar in die draad verstopt, maar om 70 pagina's door te spitten .....)

PS - het mag duidelijk zijn dat dit gewoon een plagerijtje is; ik begrijp echt wel wat je zegt.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

MHe225 said:


> Hoe bedoelt u, "minder"? Dit zijn er toch heel wat:
> 
> En als je er nog meer wilt zien, kijk dan even in deze post (d'r zijn er nog een paar in die draad verstopt, maar om 70 pagina's door te spitten .....)


Dit is weer een ander ontwerp, het lijkt een beetje op een mix van de re-issue en de Sea-Gull D304. Op zich niet verkeerd trouwens. Hier de "originelen"

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/calling-all-sea-gull-chronograph-1963-d304-owners-486200-2.html


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

MHe225 said:


> Hoe bedoelt u, "minder"? Dit zijn er toch heel wat:
> 
> View attachment 2408609
> 
> ...


Doe niet, deze zijn geinig...



MHe225 said:


> PS - het mag duidelijk zijn dat dit gewoon een plagerijtje is; ik begrijp echt wel wat je zegt.


Goh, echt?

Ik baal al een best wel dat de HMT project watch van $80 naar $143 is door geslagen ($63 bijbetalen na 1 jaar wachten doordat de HMT fabriek gesloten zou worden, nu de subsidies niet meer krijgt en er dus naar andere partijen overgestapt is) Budget is zeer beperkt en dit project wordt al een uitdaging (juiste dial moet winnen, anders stap ik er uit), laat staan dat ik aan het 1963 project kan deelnemen. (oid)


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

T_I said:


> .... Ik baal al een best wel dat de HMT project watch van $80 naar $143 is door geslagen ($63 bijbetalen na 1 jaar wachten doordat de HMT fabriek gesloten zou worden, nu de subsidies niet meer krijgt en er dus naar andere partijen overgestapt is) Budget is zeer beperkt en dit project wordt al een uitdaging (juiste dial moet winnen, anders stap ik er uit), laat staan dat ik aan het 1963 project kan deelnemen. (oid)


Ja, daar werd ik ook niet vrolijk van. En moet zeggen dat het hele proces toch een beetje onduidelijk is: we krijgen prototype wijzerplaten voorgeschoteld (slechts één variant) en worden vervolgens gevraagd onze voorkeur kenbaar te maken. We wachten maar af.

Naar ik van Ed en Thomas begreep, zullen deze nieuwe 1963's ook volgend jaar (en daarna) nog verkrijgbaar zijn.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

T_I said:


> Ik baal al een best wel dat de HMT project watch van $80 naar $143 is door geslagen ($63 bijbetalen na 1 jaar wachten doordat de HMT fabriek gesloten zou worden, nu de subsidies niet meer krijgt en er dus naar andere partijen overgestapt is) Budget is zeer beperkt en dit project wordt al een uitdaging (juiste dial moet winnen, anders stap ik er uit), laat staan dat ik aan het 1963 project kan deelnemen. (oid)


Dat is een forse prijsstijging maar voor het (orginele) alternatief betaal je toch ook snel 220 euro, dan valt de prijs wel weer mee (zelfde kast, zelfde uurwerk), toch?


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Proenski said:


> Dat is een forse prijsstijging maar voor het (orginele) alternatief betaal je toch ook snel 220 euro, dan valt de prijs wel weer mee (zelfde kast, zelfde uurwerk), toch?


Prijs valt wel mee, als je naar de alternatieven kijkt. Als ik in m'n portemetnix kijk is het toch een mindere prijsstijging. Bij het (ex HMT) project wacht ik eerst het finale design af, zal flink moeten kletsen om dat erbij te kunnen leggen. (en dan vast en zeker btw, invoer rechten en meer staat sponseringen)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Veel te weinig foto's in dit topic; toch T_I??? ;-)


Seagull 1963 reissue 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seagull 1963 reissue 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Als je me gek wil maken lukt het aardig. Ik haat beperkte budgetten. (Maar ach, je kan niet alles willen hebben, waar laat je het  )


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

T_I said:


> Als je me gek wil maken lukt het aardig. Ik haat beperkte budgetten. (Maar ach, je kan niet alles willen hebben, waar laat je het  )


Das het nadeel van horloges, die nemen niet zoveel ruimte in....


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

EricSW said:


> Das het nadeel van horloges, die nemen niet zoveel ruimte in....


Klopt, maar ze kosten wel aardig wat. (in verhouding met een dagelijkse wagen van 450,=  )

We hebben een leuk cadeautje gekregen van m'n schoonouders, maar die gaat een diep gat in om dat wat minder diep (prijzig) te maken.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Je kan nog altijd een paar auto's verkopen. Scheelt een hoop tijd, ruimte en brengt geld op!!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Bidle said:


> Je kan nog altijd een paar auto's verkopen. Scheelt een hoop tijd, ruimte en brengt geld op!!


Als er nu 1 markt is die is ingestort met de nieuwe wegenbelastingregels is het die wel. Meer dan zeldzaam oud ijzer heb ik niet. (Ik heb niets met de wagens van voor 1970 en dus ruim voor mijn tijd)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Je hebt het er maar zwaar mee,... dan toch maar even doorsparen.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Yup, gaat ook wel lukken, het zij zo.


----------

